# [openSUSE10.1] Probleme mit C-Compiler (LIBGCC)



## mtruels (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo werte Forengemeinde,
ja, ich muss gestehen: Ich bin Windows-Nutzer und das letzte Mal das ich Linux auf dem Rechner hatte war vor fast 10 Jahren.

Jetzt habe ich aber einen Linux-Webserver (opensuse 10.1).
Bis jetzt musste ich auch nur selten in die Console, jedoch wollte ich jetzt 2 Applikationen draufspielen und schon das Problem: 
Kein gcc, kein cc, kein gc, kein cl...also google anwerfen: Einige Treffer, aber wenig verwertbares und nichts hilfreiches.

Und ich habe auch ein wenig Angst vorm rumexperimentieren da ich nicht wie zu Hause einfach heimlich alles neuinstallieren kann, wenn ich mal was falsch gemacht habe.

Also ich habe im yast die libgcc installiert (jedenfalls hat er was installiert), aber geholfen hat das nichts.

Ich hoffe das ihr mir (wie schon einige Male, dafür vielen Dank!) weithelfen könnt

mfg Mark


----------

